# Another dog attack



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The article is distressing enough, but the comments made by people underneath are downright vitriolic
Girl, 5, severely injured after being mauled by American bulldog | Mail Online


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

why does this keep happening? poor girl. hope she recovers.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> why does this keep happening? poor girl. hope she recovers.


Who knows? I think banning even more breeds is definitely NOT the way forward though


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw poor girl how sad


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> The article is distressing enough, but the comments made by people underneath are downright vitriolic


As terrible as the circumstances are this is just another feeding frenzy for both the media and the anti dog brigade.
I did read some of the attached comments and to be honest they're just representative of that 'catchphrase' mentality 'Say what you see'


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

feel sorry for the young girl and read most of the comments people seem to think if you read it in the paper or if its on tv its gospel.... people are naive.

*Kara*


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Firstly poor poor little girl, so sad that yet another dog has attacked 

secondly on the BBc site it says that the girl bent down to give the dog a kiss and it attacked...this story tells me that really the main issue is that the poor girl was not correctly educated by parents to not be in dogs face. I am very cautious of Buster around kids (mainly as he has very little contact with them) and although he is a gentle little thing if kids come towards his head he backs off...one day he could snap so I ask the kids to aproach slowly and not make jerky movements. If I kissed Buster in the face he'd have every right to snap at me as I am in his space. This however sounds like a 'mauling' according to the papers - its just very sad


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Firstly poor poor little girl, so sad that yet another dog has attacked
> 
> secondly on the BBc site it says that the girl bent down to give the dog a kiss and it attacked...this story tells me that really the main issue is that the poor girl was not correctly educated by parents to not be in dogs face. I am very cautious of Buster around kids (mainly as he has very little contact with them) and although he is a gentle little thing if kids come towards his head he backs off...one day he could snap so I ask the kids to aproach slowly and not make jerky movements. If I kissed Buster in the face he'd have every right to snap at me as I am in his space. This however sounds like a 'mauling' according to the papers - its just very sad


I kiss my dog's face. I can even lay my head on him. He doesn't mind a jot.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I kiss my dog's face. I can even lay my head on him. He doesn't mind a jot.


Yes but the story doesn't say whether the dogs was sleeping/lying down/ear exposed. I know we don't know the details but if I bent down on my dogs level, accidently blew in his ear/kissed him and shocked him it would be my fault if he nipped me. I am not saying Buster would do that or that he has done that to me but if he did then thats his reflex. I wouldn't like someone in my face when I am not expecting it - neither does a dog. The point i am making (and no I am not making excuses) but its a very stupid thing to hone on your dog plant a huge smacker of a kiss if he/she does not want you in their space...like I said no excuse at all...my dod wouldn't do it...many wouldn't but some would!!!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, But Buster is'nt an Am.bulldog..I had an incident with 2 Am.Bulldogs ''on completely seperate occasions'' a couple of weeks ago. And I'll admit I was Scared to death so I'm very wary of visiting again.. And I've got 31 yrs experience of working with Dogs  

I don't want to tar them all with the same brush I know that there is Good and Bad in every breed but I've only ever met 2 Am.bulldogs and on both occassions it was not nice :confused1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I kiss my dog's face. I can even lay my head on him. He doesn't mind a jot.


All dogs - like all people - have their thresholds, which can be highly individual. For one dog, hugging and kissing is fine - for another of the same breed (perhaps the same litter) that would irritate them to the point of anger. Dogs are not machines and no two are programmed the same.

Jean Donaldson's 'The Culture Clash' goes into this in a lot of detail, and explains very well how things can affect some individuals but not others.

For example, Dog A may be perfectly happy to be hugged by his owner but not so keen by strangers, but wouldn't complain. 
He is a bit wary of men wearing hats. 
He is not comfortable around children totally, but usually tolerates them very well and even likes to play with them as he finds them exciting and stimulating.
He has been a reliable, trustworthy family dog for 6 years and never hurt a fly.
One day, a child accompanied by a man wearing a hat, plays with him then tries to hug him. 
He bites - and everyone is shocked: But he is such a good dog! He's never done anything like that before!
It's cumulative - just like the saying 'the last straw'.

That's a bit simplistic and a bodged example (probably) but without having the book to hand I can't elaborate further right now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> All dogs - like all people - have their thresholds, which can be highly individual. For one dog, hugging and kissing is fine - for another of the same breed (perhaps the same litter) that would irritate them to the point of anger. Dogs are not machines and no two are programmed the same.
> 
> Jean Donaldson's 'The Culture Clash' goes into this in a lot of detail, and explains very well how things can affect some individuals but not others.
> *
> ...


Brilliant post MM the bold bit describes my Bob to a tee, think I may have to get that book out of the college library again & read it more thoroughy. Bob is good with my kids (all over 8) but is uncomfortable around younger children & I've noticed he actively avoids them, so I keep him away from young children


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

Not being funny, the people will say the child did nothing wrong- she may have been jumping around and pulling the poor dog about and people wont admit to that because it is easier to blame the dog because of its breed and the breeds reputation! Children are always the innocents, but are usually the ones that have done something to upset the dog- am not saying all the time. and it isn't necessarily the child's fault because they arent educated on how to be around the dogs properly and people allow the dogs to become their child's climbing frame and then wonder why one day the dog retaliates??

sorry to sound harsh but its true in some cases! again, im not saqying it is in EVERY case but i just dont think every attack on a child is so black and white! why are the attacks we hear about always on a child aye?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> why are the attacks we hear about always on a child aye?


I wonder about that too TBH, they are often in the head/face area of the child. I'm surprised (well actually no I'm not!) the media haven't picked up on this & commented about the trend


----------



## danniehowens (May 25, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Who knows? I think banning even more breeds is definitely NOT the way forward though


I agree its bad owners not bad dogs. these breeds are victimised and devilised by the media. we have a Irish staffie that is so soft she wouldnt hurt a fly. yet people who dont train there dogs or worse are the cause of these bad dogs. everyone goes crazy when it a so called devil dog. we forgetting a pomerainan mauled to death a baby in america and so many small dog attacks go unreported.
not only that maybe the child did something. not so long ago a dog was put down for attacking a child it turned out when it was put down and medics looked at it a child had shoved a pencil down its ear.
Stop blaming the dogs... they are born innocent we create monsters.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Erm..Children are born innocent too..I think that comment is very Harsh..


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Also, I noticed on a baby advert once, there was a dog in the advert and the words above it said "something to hang onto". Basically, they are saying that a baby should hang onto a dog whilst it is learning to walk. It's a well known brand that had this advert. I thought it was disgraceful and just showed that dogs are seen as play things for children by some people.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

The parents should teach children to Respect Animals and Vice versa with Dogs,,,,,,,Just my opinion but some Breeds are just not suited to kids...To call Kids monsters is just not on I'm the Biggest Dog lover you'll ever meet I work with them Everday And I also know that some Dogs are also ''monsters'' It's not all one way....Some people are just too Blinkered and stick up for the Dogs all the time without a second thought. You get Bad Dogs and Bad kids alike... 

I think it's obviously Down to The parents They Chose the Breed that the Child has got to live with afterall.

And also you don't know the Dog in this case nor do you know the Child so who are we to judge what caused it and who's fault it was.

Kerrybramble..Hit the nail on the Head......She mentions the Dogs Reputation....Why have a Breed with this Reputation in the same enviroment as a Child in the first place?


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

People often forget that dogs are animals. If they have very big and serious dog, they must isolate children and not allow to touch and kiss them. I often see that the pet's behaviour is the same as his family (people). When a man is kind, his pet is the same. If a man beats his pet, the pet does the same to other people or their children. (Sorry for my bad English).


----------

